# Keyspan USA-19HS kernel support

## rickj

I have a USB-to-serial adaptor type Keyspan USA-19HS which works well under W*ndows. 

This device is recognised as idVendor=06cd, idProduct=0121

In the 3.0.6 kernel there is not explicitly any firmware for this adaptor. The "Keyspan 19" firmware gives one-way communication (outside to computer). Under W*indows the 19 and 19HS drivers are distinct. 

Has anyone made this adaptor work under a recent kernel?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

rickj,

It looks like you load the right kernel modules and it JustWorks. No firmware required.

This mail drops some hints.

The user gets /dev/ttyUSB0 but has a different problem with whatever serial device is connected to the converter.

----------

## rickj

Unfortunately, the problem lies in the 3.0 series kernels. As the mail you mentioned says, in 2.6 series kernels the device "just worked". 

This device uses a chipset which is really just an 8051 microprocessor, coupled to a USB phy. it has no flash memory, and relies on the driver to load appropriate firmware before use. 

In the 3.0 kernels the firmware is specified by adaptor, and the help text for the keyspan module says:

```
CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN:

Say Y here if you want to use Keyspan USB to serial converter

devices. This driver makes use of Keyspan's official firmware

and was developed with their support. You must also include

firmware to support your particular device(s).
```

I suspect it is just a matter of getting the appropriate firmware included, so I'm emailing the developer directly.

----------

